# BMW Collision repair



## San Diego E36 (Apr 19, 2009)

In San Diego the best place is Amatos and Phillip Thearles, dealers won't do a better job than these two companies. Ask your friends about these companies because they are well known in san diego. Aj Usa is okay nothing crazy.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

If you don't want to use BMW body shop, ask where the other lux car dealers send their cars for body work. I have located fantastic indy body shops this way.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Some body shops do very very good work even though they are not affiliated w/ BMW. On the flipside, some do CRAP work! Go there and talk to them.


----------

